# Renowned Orchestras in the Making



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Out of all of the internationally-renowned orchestras, one thing which should be thought about or discussed is _who_ (referring to which principle conductor...or otherwise) made the orchestra what is is today.

Most people would perhaps agree that von Karajan brought up the Berlin Phil., and Bernstein the NY Phil.. Those may be obvious, but what are your thoughts on others (or those)?

Or, maybe in some cases, none of which _I_ can think of at the moment, it was a particular performance or soloist which first put the world "spotlight" on the orchestra. Examples?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i think the nypo remained competent in spite of bernstein.
stokowski did much to bring philadelphia to a top spot.

dj


----------

